# Best Goose loads for 3" 12ga



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Whats everyone prefer and had good results with , been using 12ga 26"mod. choke gun and 3" BB loads steel 1550fps winchester xpert shells, like to try something like hevi-shot that has alot more bb's in it and carry a longer range mostly pass shot and occasional decoy range? rem. 870 is there better chokes?


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm shooting 3" #3 Black Clouds through a factory full choke on an old mossberg 500... switched last year from my experts... bc just gives me a little more range..


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Try using bb, bbb, or T's for geese. I used 3" bb blackcloud last season because I ran out of 3.5 bbb the day before and that's all that dicks had. A I have to say is that I swear I had blanks. Couldn't kill a goose and I dunno what the deal was. My buddy even said "try shootin some 2s cuz that crap ain't gettin 'em" I had some 2's in my blind bag and those worked A LOT better. I was gettin ticked that day it took us 45min to get our 3 man limit of geese. We would of been done in 20min if it wasn't for shootin that crap. I killed 2 birds after shooting about 10rounds of blackcloud 3" bb. All the shots were 10-15yrds...switched to the 3.5 2's finally shot my last 3 birds using 4 shells.... 

After that I sold the rest of that blackcloud crap and spent the $80 to get a patternmaster, does what the blackcloud is suppose to do and a lot better and the best part is I don't have to worry about blowing my barrel up


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how do you even set up to mostly pass shoot geese? I would adjust strategy instead of loads. Expert BB and #2's bring em down fine at decoy range.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If you are looking to move away from steel - Hevi 4's would do the trick nicely. Easily carrying enough energy to kill as far as anyone should be shooting. The increased pattern density will help as well.


If you want to stick with steel, I'd drop down to 2's...again, to me - it's all about pattern density. 


Now I'll give my standard advice - Hit the range, bust some clays. Find a farmer that will let you shoot starlings & pigeons. Get tuned up prior to the season - makes life much more enjoyable.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As KLR stated stick with 2s in steel. If you wish to go with Hevi go to 4s. It is an absolute goose crusher.. 

Now if you want the best waterfowl load ever factory loaded, I recommend you check out Rogers and purchase a case of Federal Ultra Heavyweight.. 

Fed HWs Density is 15g/cc whereas hevi goose is 12 g/cc. The hevi shot with the duck instead of the goose is less dense than the one with the goose, its more like lead..

With Fed HW I would dare say 6s would out penetrate BB or BBB steel...


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a box of hevi shot in 2's sitting in my safe, because I have liked the Kent Fasteel in bb. I would like to try that Federal and see how it shoots. Pigeons really are a good way to see how a load is working out of your gun...Scott


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I've always done well with BB. We shoot decoying birds at 20-30 yards with good results. Lots of 1st shot kills minimal cripple chasing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i'm still playing around with different rounds. tried some black cloud 3" #4 and BB last year, killed some birds but had quite a few cripps. my bud swears by estate. i picked up a few boxes of estate bb and some xpert BB and #2, toss in a few boxes of drylock #2 and thats what i'm going to shoot this year. i still have a half box of black cloud left.

also giving a long range PM choke a try this year.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I went to gander mt. but they only had steel no hevi shot or anything like that?? Should have went to bass pro... I did get a remington full choke for my gun but it says best for #4 or smaller not BB? Maybe I can try it with #2 and BB see how it patterns first? thanks for all the info.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

steel is bad for full chokes, usually improved modified is as high as you go, you'll find further out you get more consistant patterns on most guns with more open chokes such as IC


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well after seeing these numbers I would have to say Fed HW 6s would be my load of choice..

Steel BBs starting at 1550 will slow to 830 at 40 yards.. They will penetrate Ballistic gelatin to 2.62 inches of ballistic gelatin..

HW 6s starting at 1450 will slow to 849fps at 40yds and will penetrate ballistic gelatin *3.25 inches..


*


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The hevi shot with the duck instead of the goose is less dense than the one with the goose, its more like lead.


Hevi Duck and Hevi Goose are the same density; the duck loads have less shot and are faster (depending which one you go with) but the pellets are the same density as the Hevi Goose.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

duckcommander101 said:


> Hevi Duck and Hevi Goose are the same density; the duck loads have less shot and are faster (depending which one you go with) but the pellets are the same density as the Hevi Goose.


This has been a subject of debate for many years.. The more and more I read on this, it is making me believe that the duck is less dense..


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> This has been a subject of debate for many years.. The more and more I read on this, it is making me believe that the duck is less dense..


Originally it was the same, then Ralph decided that the duck loads could be less dense because ducks do not require as much power to kill and by changing the formula for the duck loads it would also change the price point to make the duck loads more affordable.

After significant numbers of customer complaints (which were absoulutely warranted because the change was not explained to the public very well) the Hevi Duck was in fact changed back to the original 12 gcc formula.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

duckcommander101 said:


> Originally it was the same, then Ralph decided that the duck loads could be less dense because ducks do not require as much power to kill and by changing the formula for the duck loads it would also change the price point to make the duck loads more affordable.
> 
> After significant numbers of customer complaints (which were absoulutely warranted because the change was not explained to the public very well) the Hevi Duck was in fact changed back to the original 12 gcc formula.


Thanks for the update... Density kills... 

Dang sure wish I could afford to shoot nothing but Fed HW


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

So full choke is no good for BB or steel in general?? If so i want to return it, any better chokes for BB in the rem. 870s?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

onebad800 said:


> So full choke is no good for BB or steel in general??


In general, that is correct.




onebad800 said:


> any better chokes for BB in the rem. 870s?


Factory IC is where I'd start.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

even with shooting 40-50yds most times?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

You have to pattern your gun. Start with the IC and try your different chokes...I think you'll bx surprised what the ic will do. But it does beg the question: why is your typical shot 40-50 yds?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

